# Big and small we caught them all



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

Did you x-ray him to make sure his motor was working????? Hahahahaha


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

nice save tom [smiley=1-thumbsup2.gif] bless you and the wife for helping the lil dude out


----------



## shallowassult (May 30, 2010)

>


Great pics..... on the map its shows your somewhere around pendarvis park. I fish soemtimes in the cove of pendarvis and a pond in front of the marina near there. my freinds have caught snook in the pond and hooked up to a tarpon. i live near the bessy creek in the north fork.


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

There are tarpon in that pond, one is about 10-15lbs. I only see him on occasion, and wonder if the pond drains out into the salt marsh to the north?

-T


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

When I saw the first turtle picture, I thought this was going to be a sad tale about the oil spill. I'm glad it wasn't! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------

